# Period-like cramping at 12 weeks...who's had it or what do you know?



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a little worried about this. I am 12w3d. Can cramping without spotting be an indication that a miscarriage may happen at this point?

But anyways....it just feels like a mild period, that unmistakable period cramp feeling. I am already starting to have a bulging belly, and this is towards the bottom of the round bulge, I think.

I read it can be the uterus stretching??? Or ligaments stretching? BUT, I wasn't finding much to say you can expect this feeling at 12w. Everything I'm reading about period-like cramps says it happens early on during implantation, or later on, like 16 weeks and on, for the stretching of ligaments and such.

I do think my uterus is expanding upwards, because my belly shows it, so maybe that can cause cramping to happen even this early???

Also, I have felt this feeling like my muscles and ligaments ARE being stretched, or something under the skin is stretching, but is a different feeling than cramps. I can feel something right under my skin stretch as my belly bulges. BUT, that feeling is much higher up than these period-like cramps, and it's at a different time of day, so I am getting worried they are unrelated.

I just need reassurance!!!!!!

Anyone else have period cramps at 12 weeks and everything was okay? I had it yesterday too, maybe one other day this week.

I am a little paranoid the low period-like cramps could be the coffee I'm drinking, and could be bad. Thoughts??


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I am starting to find more things, not on the official pages, but by other women saying they had this at 13 weeks and their doctor told them it's the uterus expanding, "growing pains." Hmmmm. Mine has been constant, for like an hour! Still would like to hear if anyone else had this!

Edit: Okay, now I am seeing women saying they even had their doc warn them this might happen from 11-15 weeks.

Preganant woman rant: What the heck? Why are all the random "blurbs" about period-like cramping during pregnancy not mentioning this? Does anyone else get mad about this kind of thing? I shouldn't have to interview people to find info that can be easily put on a pregnancy information site. It's like they think we are liars, and so they can't put it in print until it's proven to not be made up. Then we have to wait to hear it from other women.

One time, I had a health professional tell me that there is no evidence that implantation bleeding "is a real thing." I was like, "well just talk to women......" I wasn't asking the cause, just if there is an association between bleeding before your period is due and being pregnant....apparently WOMEN are crazy and they make stuff up, and if you admit it's real, more crazy women will start thinking it's happening to them????? OMG. It's like they think we make up this stuff because we see our belly growing? Or it is def only if we have to poop? I pooped today, thanks. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

That's why I see a MW, they "get it". It stinks being stressed out about these things! I have had minor cramping with this pregnancy as well as my first, and it's sporadic. It's worrisome because you fear you are going to miscarry, but for me, it's just been stretching I guess.







Sometimes it does end up being because I have to poo, but definitely not all of the time. I have the cramps from the very beginning. (Yes, even though the baby is like a centimeter big, it's still big enough for my uterus to "feel the stretch"). Right now I am about 12 weeks and still get them occasionally; they did calm down for me at this point last time too, although they still pop up every now and then.

I also like having this community to chat with other mamas who have btdt


----------



## shagonarock (Nov 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braxton_Hicks_contractions

Is this any reassurance? Apparently there are 'practice contractions' which are normal and involve mild cramping.

I wouldn't know though, so see a doctor or a midwife if you feel worried.


----------

